

Show HN: What's hot on Hacker News? - pa7
http://www.patrick-wied.at/projects/hohn/

======
lopatin
Just wanted to say that I think your Heatmap.js plugin is awesome and I've
used it extensively in a school project last semester. I have one question
about it. Is there a feature to remove some data points, or perhaps keep only
some max number of data points in the heatmap so that the older ones are
removed as new ones stream in kind of like a queue? Or is the only way to
clear points redrawing the heatmap? I think something like this is important
because it allows for seriously real time heatmaps without getting too big and
slow.

------
wxl24life
Wonderful work.

Frankly speaking, I have some similar idea the other day, what i thought then
was to collect the top news.

I have the habits to read HN news everyday, mostly through my smartphone. News
with more comments (>100 is hot) usually get more attentions. And I will
bookmark news with more than 100 or 200 comments.

So thank you for your nice work, it will certainly make my life more easy~

------
NiekvdMaas
Look cool, two comments:

\- The heatmap is sometimes off some pixels, see <http://imgur.com/FyqOG>

\- It's not possible to click links any more after applying the heatmap. This
basically makes it useless, as you have to refresh to page in order to click a
popular link.

~~~
pa7
thanks for the feedback, I should probably gather the row height of HN
dynamically instead of having a hardcoded value that seems to work for my
devices _g_

You should be able to click on the links again after closing the heatmap
(there's a little x on the right upper corner of the heatmap control that
makes the heatmap disappear)

~~~
Kesty
I really like the idea. It's a nice way to go to what "probably" are the most
interesting topics when you don't have much time.

I think that being able to click directly on the heatmap instead of having to
close it first, and therefore not losing your visual aid, will be a big
improvement.

Anyway, nice job.

P.S. I also have a problem with the height of the rows, tested both with
Chrome and Firefox on W7.

------
dazbradbury
Nice concept, unfortunately you get some strange results if you apply it to
the new page (where I think it would have a much better use):
<http://i.imgur.com/afSPm.jpg>

Is there a reason it seems to highlight at random?

~~~
dazbradbury
It seems it pulls data from the HN homepage no matter what, so it's not
analysing the contents of your current page. It then decides on the heat
locations based on that data.

Script is here (hope that's OK to link to!):

<http://www.patrick-wied.at/projects/hohn/hn-heatmap.js>

------
Grepsy
Doesn't seem to work for me. I see an 500 error in the Chrome console.

[http://api.ihackernews.com/page?format=jsonp&callback=hm...](http://api.ihackernews.com/page?format=jsonp&callback=hmap.jsonp)

------
btw0
If you find this interesting, you may also like this Chrome extension:

<http://github.com/wuzhe/social-hotness>

------
DrJokepu
What does it do? What does "hot" mean? I think it would be great if you could
answer these questions in very briefly on the site.

~~~
pa7
You're right, the description on the site is not very helpful, I'll add that.

TL;DR It's just a visualization layer above the HN frontpage. Hot means a post
has either 'a lot of comments' or 'a lot of points' (configurable with the
filter dropdown). It's not much but I was wondering whether anyone would be
interested in having such a way of looking at HN. If there's someone who found
that useful I'd probably develop it further

------
chewxy
So how does it work?

~~~
pa7
drag the 'HN heatmap' link to your bookmarks bar, go to HN frontpage, click
the bookmarklet, enjoy. It's basically just the visualization for now.

~~~
brador
Love the site design, has some serious impact. Any tools/software used when
doing that design or was it just notepad?

By the way, your heatmap download contains a .png that takes up 99% of the
size. I'd suggest taking it out.

~~~
pa7
I appreciate you're liking it, the only tool I used for it was vim. Thanks for
the hint, makes sense to remove that from the archive

